# Q9650 New OverClock reached .



## trickson (Apr 4, 2010)

So far system has been stable at 4.2GHz now I have to give my CPU 1.38 Volts to get this . But RAM and NB are at stock settings ( Auto in bios ) . My temps don't get very high 40c - 45c under full load , So I am cool there . (Ran prime 95 for 2 hours temps did not go above 45c on core #1 the other cores were under that 38c-40c so I called it a day . ) ran cinebench 11.5 got some sweet scores to . 





I know it is no hall of fame setup but I have managed to tweak things with little to no volts to mobo or RAM . So what do you think ? Any good ?


----------



## GSquadron (Apr 4, 2010)

Congrats man!


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 4, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## theonedub (Apr 4, 2010)

Not bad at all. The Q9X50 is still a killer CPU line for 99% of today's tasks.


----------



## trickson (Apr 4, 2010)

Well since the i7 are most popular I figured why not some old schoolin ? I still think there is less need to go with an i7 now than ever . Not really a huge leap forward not like going from a Q6600 or Q8200 to an i7 so I wanted to dial it in some more to push some out of it before I must go i7 .


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 4, 2010)

Sweet oc. Great temperatures!


----------



## trickson (Apr 4, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Sweet oc. Great temperatures!



I have been trying to get 4.5 GHz stable but still just can't seem to get it there yet .  I will keep tying for more .


----------



## d3fct (Apr 5, 2010)

you need to fine tune your gtl's thats the most important part of stability on that chip, i had mine up to 4.6 for benches, 4.4 stable.core voltage will only get you so far until u tune the gtls in.


----------



## xrealm20 (Apr 5, 2010)

Awesome OC! -- With those temps and volts, I'd imagine that chip has something left to give --

GL getting to a higher oc! -


----------



## trickson (Apr 5, 2010)

d3fct said:


> you need to fine tune your gtl's thats the most important part of stability on that chip, i had mine up to 4.6 for benches, 4.4 stable.core voltage will only get you so far until u tune the gtls in.



OK Now please tell me how to do this in a way I know thank you .


----------



## boulard83 (Apr 5, 2010)

Good clock. 

Auto dont mean stock. AUTO tend to overvolt.


----------



## trickson (Apr 5, 2010)

So what can I do ? I mean about the " gtl's " Were do I set that in my BIOS ? I do not see any thing that says this ....


----------



## overclocking101 (Apr 5, 2010)

you dont see any GTL ref voltages?? also clock skews. cpu clock skew and nb clock skew


----------



## trickson (Apr 5, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> you dont see any GTL ref voltages?? also clock skews. cpu clock skew and nb clock skew



Yes The clock skews are there but no GTL . I will look again .

What should the clock skews be set to ?


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 5, 2010)

If your running this on a P5Q I'm shocked you got to 4.2GHz in all honesty.

I had a P5Q Pro and it didn't clock my Q9550 for shit, however it would do 570fsb+ with a dual core.  

On another note, try and drop your voltage, your chip should be capable of more, surely.  


My results:







Give it a go.


----------



## trickson (Apr 5, 2010)

no it really needs the voltage after 4.0GHz .


----------



## Asylum (Apr 5, 2010)

Whats your voltages set at now.

You should be able to get 4.5ghz on that chip with the temps that low.

Your going to have to bump your voltages up on vcore and north bridge to get there.

Just watch your temps and see what you can give it.


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 5, 2010)

That's a shame you cant drop the voltage...it would of helped those temps some more and gave you more headroom for a bigger OC.


----------



## trickson (Apr 5, 2010)

well what should I set this stuff to ?


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 5, 2010)

One lower on the vCore count and start from there, if it passes..go lower again.


----------



## trickson (Apr 5, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> One lower on the vCore count and start from there, if it passes..go lower again.



I am as low as I can go right now and it seems fine at 1.4 that is as low as it will go . Now to work on other tweaks would be nice like this GTL and skews maybe some of them to get more as they are all on auto in the BIOS . Any one care to take a shot at it ?


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 5, 2010)

What voltage did you need for 4GHz?


----------



## trickson (Apr 5, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> What voltage did you need for 4GHz?



1.382 volts for 4.0GHz . 1.41 volts for 4.2GHz .


----------



## trickson (Apr 5, 2010)

OH man I think I may have solved every thing .? Thanks to your TIP'S about GTL ref voltage . any way here is what I have done .  ( Testing is going one right now as I post this as well )

I set the GTL Reference to 0.63x ( figured it was at the 0.61x at auto ) , Set CPU PLL to 1.50v ( Not sure what to set it at  but it is better than auto   ) I set the NB voltage up to 1.4v just to make sure this is out of the way . 

CPU clock skew I set it to normal again better than auto . 
NB clock skew is set to normal as well .
CPU margin enhancement set it to optimized . 

CPU testing is at 4.1GHz I still left the Vcore in the bios to auto and it is taking 1.34 volts ! YEAH THEY WENT DOWN !!! I could never do this before ! I mean 1.4 Volts was needed just to get past that 445 FSB now I have it at 456 FSB for 4.1 GHz ! Will be going for 4.2Ghz next ! 

Update 4.2GHz ! With 1.368 Vcore ! Testing right now . 
It passed 1 hour prime 95 so lets hope I get that now as well . 
WOW this is GREAT !


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 6, 2010)

Get rid of Prime and try Intel Burn Test....that will test your OC and show you the real stability and temps of your rig. 

Make sure to do 25 runs on Maximum.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 6, 2010)

As it has been said before, AUTO does not mean stock, they usually put voltages higher then what you need, therefore I suggest you put them in manually if you haven't already


----------



## mdsx1950 (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice OC and awesome temps.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Apr 6, 2010)

Your load temp is my idle.


----------



## trickson (Apr 6, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> Get rid of Prime and try Intel Burn Test....that will test your OC and show you the real stability and temps of your rig.
> 
> Make sure to do 25 runs on Maximum.



LOL . You all make me laugh when you tell me this stuff LOL . 
Not ONE person can figure this stuff out . No 2 Hours of this , No 10 hours of THIS ! NO 8 HOURS OF THIS And this ! No ! To have true stability you have to run this this this then this and that 24 hours each one now !! LOL I get a huge laugh ever time some one starts with this 

Any way my temp are great , never gets above 50*c on core #1 the other cores don't manage to come off 44- 45*c . It really is fast but I think the RAM sucks . I just can't seem to get any thing at all out of it GOD ! Fing OCZ CRAP ! I will never get this stuff any more !


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Apr 6, 2010)

What is your memory running at?

Your goal should be 9x500 for 4.5Ghz with memory at 1000Mhz.


----------



## trickson (Apr 6, 2010)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> What is your memory running at?
> 
> Your goal should be 9x500 for 4.5Ghz with memory at 1000Mhz.



Not going to happen . I tell you it is this CRAP OCZ ! 5-5-5-18 OCZ plat rated at 1066 MHz can't do CRAP over that NOT one click over ! POS CRAP I Hate this ! I have HAD OCZ RAM for a long time I am getting sick of there stuff not running at higher speeds ! I have to run this stuff at 981 right now ! Try to pump it up and poof NOTHING ! all the magic is gone from the OCZ just like that POOF ! Crap I say .


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Apr 6, 2010)

No...that is my point. When I say your ram should be running at 1000Mhz..(500Mhz DDR2). Actually running below stock specs.

Running the ram 66Mhz below spec isn't going to be a big loss in performance, especially since you will be gaining 300Mhz on the CPU and 50Mhz FSB.


----------



## trickson (Apr 6, 2010)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> No...that is my point. When I say your ram should be running at 1000Mhz..(500Mhz DDR2). Actually running below stock specs.



I know this but at that speed the ram craps out . It can not keep up with the CPU is what I am saying . if I could set it back more than that ( I can not at that speed ) it would do fine . but 1000MHz is too fast for it see ? I bet Mushkin could keep up though.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Apr 6, 2010)

Wow. So it wont run at stock settings? DDR2 533 = 1066?

Try loosing up the timings? 5.6.6.18 and set voltage at 2.1v?


----------



## trickson (Apr 6, 2010)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Wow. So it wont run at stock settings? DDR2 533 = 1066?
> 
> Try loosing up the timings? 5.6.6.18 and set voltage at 2.1v?



HMM No I have not tried this yet  . You say 5-6-6-18 ? I will give it a go . 

Yeah I think that is it . At high speeds this RAM sucks at taking the MHz . Well hell I smell an UPGRADE soon . i7 DDR3 maybe ??????


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Apr 6, 2010)

IDK about jumping on the i7 bandwagon. Your system is more than capable. Especially over 4+Ghz. 

Yeah play with your memory timings. Try...
5.6.5.18
5.6.6.18
5.6.6.20
6.6.6.18


----------



## trickson (Apr 6, 2010)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> IDK about jumping on the i7 bandwagon. Your system is more than capable. Especially over 4+Ghz.
> 
> Yeah play with your memory timings. Try...
> 5.6.5.18
> ...



I will try this out . But I still think that this is the last thing , I am not buying any more for this . Every thing from here out is going to a new i7 build . No I will not be getting OCZ ram any more . I like Mushkin . 
But I am giving them settings a try now . Thank You .


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Apr 6, 2010)

I had several bad experiences with OCZ myself. Pretty much only use Corsair XMS, Mushkin Red/Black line, Kingston HyperX. There are other brands that are nice as well just haven't used them. Geil, Crucial, Patriot...but only their top level stuff.


----------



## trickson (Apr 6, 2010)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> I had several bad experiences with OCZ myself. Pretty much only use Corsair XMS, Mushkin Red/Black line, Kingston HyperX. There are other brands that are nice as well just haven't used them. Geil, Crucial, Patriot...but only their top level stuff.



Yeah going with Mushkin As I had great results with it in the past .


----------



## mdsx1950 (Apr 6, 2010)

Mushkin Enhanced Blackline is awesome. I highly recommend it


----------



## trickson (Apr 6, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> Mushkin Enhanced Blackline is awesome. I highly recommend it



Yep the i7 will be getting this stuff  .


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Apr 6, 2010)

Any luck with those timings?


----------



## trickson (Apr 6, 2010)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Any luck with those timings?



No . She is topped out . Can not go any higher than 4.3GHz not to stable I might add . Seems like a RAM thing though not CPU bound but oh well I hope to have some really good luck next time .


----------



## DJEscreet (Apr 6, 2010)

Thats pretty interesting, I've never touched GTLs before as I've never understood exactly what they did. When I'm home at the weekend I'll try taking my q9550 upwards a few notches, I was upto 475 fsb at 7.5 multi last time I played around with it. My target being to max out my 2ghz ram. If i remember rightly, temps under load where upto 48-50ish depending on room temp. Idle at 34-36, all at 1.34v.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 6, 2010)

patriots are nice went 900MHZ on a 677 set with only 2.1v!!!


----------



## trickson (Apr 6, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> patriots are nice went 900MHZ on a 677 set with only 2.1v!!!



Yeah MAN I miss my old set of patriot RAM best stuff I ever had .


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 7, 2010)

trickson said:


> LOL . You all make me laugh when you tell me this stuff LOL .
> Not ONE person can figure this stuff out . No 2 Hours of this , No 10 hours of THIS ! NO 8 HOURS OF THIS And this ! No ! To have true stability you have to run this this this then this and that 24 hours each one now !! LOL I get a huge laugh ever time some one starts with this



You can laugh all you want but until you test it with IBT on Maximum for at least 25 passes it wont be stable.

Prime ran hours at 4GHz 1.19v but died almost instantly with IBT.

The temps you see from prime are also about 10'C below what your absolute max is, as given by IBT once again.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Apr 7, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> You can laugh all you want but until you test it with IBT on Maximum for at least 25 passes it wont be stable.
> 
> Prime ran hours at 4GHz 1.19v but died almost instantly with IBT.
> 
> The temps you see from prime are also about 10'C below what your absolute max is, as given by IBT once again.



While I'm all for IBT (if your cooling can handle it) I would Like to add that I've had a cpu pass IBT on max and still fail prime. My recommendation is to use both to be sure of total stability.


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 7, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> While I'm all for IBT (if your cooling can handle it) I would Like to add that I've had a cpu pass IBT on max and still fail prime. My recommendation is to use both to be sure of total stability.



I used to use Prime...that is until I found that goodness that is IBT.  


Prime is also very picky, it will often crash just to spite you.


----------



## arinush (Apr 9, 2010)

http://www.mygarage.ro/attachments/...ocesoare-overclock-ate-4.0-ghz-cu-1.160-v.jpg

4.0 ghz with my Q9550.it depends on how lucky you are,i think that paying thar much money for a q9650 or Qx it's not worth the money.


----------



## bphr34k (May 7, 2010)

*OC Help*

I've got mine running 4Ghz well, but my thermals are off the charts (I hit 74C in 30 minutes of prime small FFTs, any advice would be great, 


Q9650@4.05GHz
Corsair H50 Cooler
GA-EP45T-USB3P
KHX1600C8D3K2/4G
Antec 850W

BIOS

```
GIGABYTE GA-EP45T_USB3P
[u]MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: AUTO
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: 9X
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:0.0
CPU Frequency ...........................: 4.05GHz GHz
Clock Chip Control 
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled] []
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............:450Mhz
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........:100Mhz
C.I.A. 2.............................:[Disabled]
Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive...........................:800mv
PCI Express Clock Drive...................:900mv
CPU Clock Skew (ps).......................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew (ps).......................: 0ps
DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance....................: [Standard]
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.)........: Auto
(G)MCH Frequency Latch.................: [Auto]
System Memory Multiplier ..............:3.33D
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: 1500Mhz
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual] []
Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time...............................: 8
tRCD ..........................................: 8
tRP...........................................:  8
tRAS...........................................:  24

Advanced Timing Control [Press Enter]
tRRD...........................................:AUTO
tWTR...........................................: AUTO
tWR............................................: AUTO
tRFC...........................................: AUTO
tRTP...........................................: AUTO
Command Rate (CMD) ............................: AUTO
Channel A

Channel A Timings Settings [Press Enter] 
Static tRead Value......................:Auto
 tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:Auto
 tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:Auto
 tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)..................:Auto 
Twr2wr(Different Rank)..................:Auto 
Twr2rd(Different Rank)..................:Auto 
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:Auto 
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control................:Auto  ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control................:Auto  ps

Channel A Driving Settings [Press Enter] 
Driving Strength Profile:[AUTO]
Data Driving Pull-Up Level.............:Auto 
Cmd Driving Pull-Up Level..............:Auto 
Ctrl Driving Pull-Up Level.............:Auto 
Clk Driving Pull-Up Level..............:Auto 

Data Driving Pull-Down Level...........:Auto 
Cmd Driving Pull-Down Level............:Auto 
Ctrl Driving Pull-Down Level...........:Auto 
Clk Driving Pull-Down Level............:Auto 

Channel B

Channel B Timings Settings [Press Enter] 
Static tRead Value......................:Auto
 tRD Phase0 Adjustmen...................:Auto
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:Auto
 tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:Auto
 tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)..................:Auto 
Twr2wr(Different Rank)..................:Auto 
Twr2rd(Different Rank)..................:Auto 
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:Auto 
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control................:Auto  ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control................:Auto  ps

Channel B Driving Settings [Press Enter] 
Driving Strength Profile:[AUTO]

Data Driving Pull-Up Level.............:Auto 
Cmd Driving Pull-Up Level..............:Auto 
Ctrl Driving Pull-Up Level.............:Auto 
Clk Driving Pull-Up Level..............:Auto 

Data Driving Pull-Down Level...........:Auto 
Cmd Driving Pull-Down Level............:Auto 
Ctrl Driving Pull-Down Level...........:Auto 
Clk Driving Pull-Down Level............:Auto 


{U]Motherboard Voltage Control{/U]
CPU Vcore….………...........................:1.28125v
CPU Termination…...... 1.200V*...........: 1.2000v
CPU PLL………………….........1.500V*...........: 1.5000v
MCH/ICH
MCH Core……………..........1.100V............: AUTO
MCH Reference..…...….….0.800V............; .785
ICH I/O…………....……......1.550V............: AUTO
DRAM
DRAM Voltage ……........1.500V............: AUTO
DRAM Termination ...…..0.900V............: AUTO
Channel A Data Vref ...0.75V.............: AUTO
Channel B Data Vref ...0.750V............: AUTO
Channel A Address Vref 0.75V.............: AUTO
Channel B Address Vref 0.750V............: AUTO

[b]{U]Advanced Settings[b]{U]
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support....................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [DISABLED]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................: [Disabled]
Note: * refers to 45nm CPU
```


----------



## erocker (May 7, 2010)

Since you're using relatively low voltage, the cooler needs to be mounted better or you just have a hot CPU.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 7, 2010)

If it can pass stability testing at that heat don't worry about it. It'll never get that hot in real usage and even if it did it's still well enough within the thermal limits.


----------



## bphr34k (May 8, 2010)

*Power of high quality greese, fan and a well planned air flow*



erocker said:


> Since you're using relatively low voltage, the cooler needs to be mounted better or you just have a hot CPU.



Wow, I thought I had it all covered, but you hit it on the head. First, I used cheap greese - I knew that but wasn't sure if it would make THAT big of a difference. I replaced it with Antec Silver - second, I got a higher CFM fan to blow over my H50 radiator - thrid, since the radiadtor is designed to use a cold-air intake, I only had one exsaust but 4 intake - i turned the front into an axsaust to repalce the back, after all that, I'm 20 minutes into a run and still below 64C YAY!!!!


----------



## erocker (May 8, 2010)

bphr34k said:


> Wow, I thought I had it all covered, but you hit it on the head. First, I used cheap greese - I knew that but wasn't sure if it would make THAT big of a difference. I replaced it with Antec Silver - second, I got a higher CFM fan to blow over my H50 radiator - thrid, since the radiadtor is designed to use a cold-air intake, I only had one exsaust but 4 intake - i turned the front into an axsaust to repalce the back, after all that, I'm 20 minutes into a run and still below 64C YAY!!!!



Very nice! Glad things are sorted out and thanks for keeping us updated.

Cheers!


----------



## Triton.se (May 9, 2010)

3 pages long thread and not one screenshot of stable OC ?

I started oc'ing my Q9650 last year on EVGA 750i SLI FTW, only got 3.9GHz 8-12hr P95 Blend stable (can't rem how many hours), bought myself a EP45 UD3P and got 4176MHz (8-12hr) stable in P95 Blend, but used 4230MHz for 24/7 (4.5hr stable, with BSOD at end !)

Today I'm continuing OC'ing on the 750i mobo, found better GTLREF values than last year and priming 4020MHz right now - IBT usually goes OK, but it's the P95 Blend...  

~1.344v load for CPU


----------



## Triton.se (May 9, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100322/Capture065 4-25.jpg



You say we should use IBT Maximum memory, but looking at your screenie it's only using 1600MB...High preset uses 2048MB


----------

